# Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf



## Pammler (24. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Miniteich mit Bachlauf anlegen, der wenig Pflege braucht und dessen Pumpe nur läuft, wenn wir auf der Terasse sitzen.

Da soll er hin: 

Wer kann mir Tipps geben, was ich dafür brauche, ist sowas möglich, welche Pflanzen eignen sich? 

Torsten


----------



## Dodi (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Torsten,

:willkommen hier im Forum!

Ich hab Deinen Thread mal in die Rubrik "Miniteiche" verschoben, da Du dort besser aufgehoben bist.

Schau doch mal hier rein, vielleicht wirst Du schon fündig, was Deine Fragen anbelangt.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Teichbau und hier bei uns.


----------



## Pammler (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Danke, ich werde mal schauen, habe beim Überfliegen schon einiges interessantes gesehen. Sehr anspechendes Forum, freue mich dabei zu sein!


----------



## Pammler (21. Sep. 2008)

*Neue Frage: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Habe mich jetzt mal näher mit dem Teich befasst. Ich denke, ein Folienteich mit dem Bachlauf von hinten rechts oben, mit kleinem Wasserfall und vorn etwas um den Baum rum soll es werden. In der Mitte etwas tiefer, für eine Seerose und vorne recht flach. Am Baum soll dann __ Efeu hochwachsen.
 Was brauche ich da für Folie, ca. 5x3 Meter? Als Bachlauf- und Filterpumpe dachte ich an: AM 2000 von NaturaGart 32W o.ä.
zumindest was was im Wasser steht. Hat jemand Erfahrungen und einen Vorschlag?

Gruß Torsten:hai


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Torsten,

mach doch mal eine Skizze von Deinem Vorhaben - gern auch mit Paint direkt in Dein Foto. 
Dann kann man sich das einfach besser vorstellen. 
Wieviel Sonne wird der Teich denn später haben? Seerosen mögen es vollsonnig - im Schatten blühen sie nur selten. 

Bezüglich Foliengröße würde ich warten, bis das Loch fertig ausgehoben ist und nachmessen.


----------



## Pammler (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Der Teich hat volle Sonne von Früh bis ca.17Uhr. Er soll ca. 500-1000Liter haben, keine Fische sodern als Bestandteil des Steingartens wirken. Mit einem Wasserfall für das Plätschergeräusch zum entspannen :smoki  auf der Terasse.
Ich hoffe die Bilder sagen das aus, was ich vorhabe.

 

 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Torsten,

zu der Pumpe kann ich leider nichts sagen - evtl. machst Du mal im Technik-Forum ein neues Thema dazu auf?!

Wenn ich mir Deine Bilder so ansehe, dann wäre da doch Platz für "mehr". 500 bis 1000 Liter laufen nicht immer stabil. Man braucht schon etwas Erfahrung und viele Pflanzen, damit daraus kein grüner Tümpel wird.
Die meisten User hier haben ihren Teich 2-3x gebaut und jedes Mal wurde er größer. Wenn Platz und Geld für etwas mehr Folie also kein Problem sind, dann überlegt Dir das mit der Größe nochmal.
Als Mindesttiefe würde ich ohne Fische 1m anpeilen. Dann kommen __ Molche und __ Frösche, die sich evtl. einfinden, gut über den Winter.

Ich hoffe, Du hast mal im Forum ein wenig quer gelesen, damit Du die Pflanzenzonen nicht vergißt und ausreichend groß machst.


----------



## Pammler (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Danke für den Tipp, werde mal sehn, hab ja den ganzen Winter Zeit,1  da ich das Projekt erstmal auf das Frhüjahr verschiebe. Das mit der Wasserchemie ist mir auch nach einigem Nachlesen immer noch nicht so richtig klar. Vielleicht hast Du ja nen guten  aktuellen Link, da einige hier im Forum schon etwas älter sind und nichtmehr so richtig das darstellen, was sie vielleicht mal dargestellt haben. 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Torsten.

Was genau meinst Du denn mit "Wasserchemie"?
Sowas da?

Oder eher die Geschichte mit den Algen?

Oder was völlig anderes? 

Wenn Du Dich jetzt erstmal an die Planung machen willst, dann liest Dich bitte in die Fachbeiträge ein. Gerade die ersten, wichtig markierten, sollten schon viele Fragen beantworten.
Wenn dann noch weitere Fragen offen bleiben, was bei jedem vorkommt, dann sind wir alle zu weiteren "Schandtaten" bereit.


----------



## Pammler (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Ich meine, wenn ich das alles über Algen und NH3 und NH4 und Nitrat und soweiter durchlese, weiß ich zum Schluß immernochnicht was ich planen soll , oder mache ich erstmal nen Teich und schließe meinen Bachlauf an, 4000der Pumpe, ca. 1m langen Bachlauf mit Kieselsteinen, mit Wasserfall, keinen Filter keine Fische und erstmal ausprobieren, wenn ich meine Seerosen und Uferbepflanzung habe, ob die Bakterien  das tun, was überall beschrieben wird. Auf alle Fälle werde ich Deinen Rat befolgen und den Teich so groß wie möglich machen!
 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Pammler (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Hier mal eine Vision von meinem Teich


----------



## Steinadler (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Pammler,

ich habe mir auch gerade einen Teich mit Bachlauf bauen lassen. Du kannst Dir die Bilder ja mal ansehen (www.gartenteich.de.ki). Er ist allerdings etwas grösser als Deiner.

Ich habe aber gesehen, dass Deine Terasse im Bild links ist und Dein Bachlauf von oben kommt. Überlege Dir doch mal, ob es nicht besser ist, den Bachlauf so zu machen, dass Du von Deiner Terasse aus den Einlauf in den Teich siehst. Ich hatte meinen nämlich auch erst anders und habe es dann (vor dem Bau) noch anders gemacht.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Pammler (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Echt toll dein Teich. Die Halbboards als Eingrenzung finde ich ne gute idee 
Der Blick bei dem letzten Bild ist von der Terasse aus, ist blos auf dem einen Bild nicht so deutlich mit dem Bachlauf. Den "Wasserfall" sehe ich gut,wenn ich auf der Terasse sitze. 

Danke für den Tipp!

Torsten


----------



## Steinadler (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Torsten,

Vielen Dank. Wenn Du die "Beetkanten" mit Halbboards meinst, dass war die Idee meines GaLa-Bauers. Ich kannte sowas bisher auch noch nicht. War am Anfang ja etwas skeptisch, bin jetzt aber voll damit zufrieden. So hat der Rand einen festen Halt und kann nicht "eingetreten" werden.

Ich wünsche Dir noch viel Spass beim planen und beim Bau und noch mehr Spass wenn er dann fertig ist.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## jurgen_imp (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

hallo torsten,
mein erster teich hatte 500l (teichschale) mit fertigbachlauf. der teich war/ist auch bestandteil (haubtteil ) eines steingartens..... jetzt sind wir bei knapp 2000l angekommen ..... was ich sagen will, wenn schon erdarbeiten, dann nicht zu kleinlich planen ........

unser bachlauf wird durch eine pumpe mit druckfilter gespeist, die an einer zeitschaltuhr hängen, also immer in betrieb, wenn wir im garten seien könnten...


----------



## Pammler (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Der Miniteich wird nun größer! 

Darum gehts jetzt hier weiter:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19431

Torsten


----------



## pippi264 (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*

Macht nicht ein kleiner teich weniger arbeit?


----------



## Christine (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Ich plane Miniteich mit Bachlauf*



pippi264 schrieb:


> Macht nicht ein kleiner teich weniger arbeit?



Das kann ich eigentlich so nicht bestätigen. Er braucht viel mehr Fürsorge, weil er schneller durch Verunreinigungen gefährdet ist. Allerdings ist das Laubpicken auch einfacher, weil man besser dran kommt


----------

